# Kanadába költöznék



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 14)

*Hela!* Elsőnek, elnézést a nagybetűs címért és egy új téma nyitásáért, de a legbiztosabb, ha egy elfeledett téma többszázadik hozzászólása helyett így próbálok kapcsolatot teremteni veletek.

Szóval, jómagam Fórizs Bence, '91-es születésű Magyar állampolgár vagyok. Számomra élhetetlen Magyarország, így Kanadában próbálnék elhelyezkedni, egy legénylakást fenttartani munka mellett.
Igazából nyers kérdéseket tennék fel, mivel célravezetőek, de ha valami fontosat kihagytam volna, kérlek titeket, hívjátok fel rá figyelmemet!

Vannak-e olyan magyar családok, szervezetek, akik nekem, mint magyar pályakezdőnek segítenek beilleszkedni, alapvető megélhetési feltételek megteremtését támogatni valamilyen módon?
Hova forduljak, ha ténylegesen intézkedni szeretnék? Bécsi-Kanadai nagykövetség?
Kell állampolgársági vizsgát letennem?
Kint jogosítványt szerezhetek-e, vagy egyszerűbb még magyarországon, ami kint is érvényes?
Designer-ként dolgoznék. Problémamegoldó és látványtervezői képességeimmel dolgoznék, de papírom nincs róluk. Gyakorlat híve vagyok.
Hozhatok háziállatot? (Kutya - közepes méretű 2 éves yorkshi szuka)
Egy Airsoft nevű sportot űzök évek óta, tudom ezt kint folytatni?
Édesanyám milyen feltételekkel lakhat velem, ha őt már nemfeltétlen fogadja be az állam? (40 fölötti, rokkantnyugdíjas, de lelkes és munkaképes).
Jelenleg 11. osztályt végzem. Érettségi szükséges-e Kanadában?
Elhunyt, anyai ágú rokon élt kanadában. Anyut hívta is ki anno 18 éves korában, de a család mellett döntött. Segíthet ez?

A válaszokat előre köszönöm. 
Nem szeretek ígérgetni, de ha Kanada tényleg olyan jól élhető hely, ahogy azt hallom, én nagyon szorgosan dolgoznék kint, hogy később akár családot is alapíthassak.


----------



## Jadge § (2011 Május 14)

RoyalPredator írta:


> *Hela!* Elsőnek, elnézést a nagybetűs címért és egy új téma nyitásáért, de a legbiztosabb, ha egy elfeledett téma többszázadik hozzászólása helyett így próbálok kapcsolatot teremteni veletek.
> 
> Szóval, jómagam Fórizs Bence, '91-es születésű Magyar állampolgár vagyok. Számomra élhetetlen Magyarország, így Kanadában próbálnék elhelyezkedni, egy legénylakást fenttartani munka mellett.
> Igazából nyers kérdéseket tennék fel, mivel célravezetőek, de ha valami fontosat kihagytam volna, kérlek titeket, hívjátok fel rá figyelmemet!
> ...


elobb szerezz egy vegzettseget minimum egy diplomat 
oszt nemi gyakorlatot es avval mar osszejon a minimum 67 pontod amivel el tudsz indulni HA 
az angoltudasod IS megfelel az eloirt vizsgan tovabba rendelkezel azon osszeggel amit eloir Canada a bevandorlok szamara .


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 15)

Kedves Jadge. Köszönöm a válaszod, ami stílusában sajnos nem méltó egy ilyen fórumhoz.

Hogy tudd, nekem nem a pénzel van problémám, hanem a közösséggel.
Illetve az eszetlen kormány töketlenségéből, és az évtizedes mutyizásokból.
A nevetséges adókból, a PR-nak kedvezően kitekerve értelmezett és erőltetett törvényekből.

Airsoft sporta azért kérdeztem rá, mert bár tudom, hogy kanadában is airsoftoznak, nem tudom, miféle jogszabályok közé szorul, mennyire elfogadott sport, stb stb. Ti jobban láthatjátok ezt ott, mint innen én.

Egyébként ha megtehetném, bizony segítenék a te gyerekednek is, hogy jobb élete legyen. Segíteni másokon nagy tett, talán egyszer megtanulod.


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 15)

Jah, és egy iszlámoknak szóló weboldal mit segíthet nekem?


----------



## bubu (2011 Május 15)

RoyalPredator írta:


> Jah, és egy iszlámoknak szóló weboldal mit segíthet nekem?


 
Sokat! De csak Iranban! ( Teheran)


----------



## janiaz (2011 Május 15)

ez a válasz nagyon tetszett 
sajna nekem is ki kéne mennem Kanadába,vagy a USA-be,de se pénzem rá,se nyelvtudásom,így hát maradok...


----------



## Zsolti08 (2011 Május 16)

Kedves Bence!

Ha belegondolsz es ujra vegig olvasod amit Jadge irt akkor az igaz megha ilyen nyers modon is fogalmazott plusz valaszolt is neked.Nem muszaly elfogadni de nem is kell az o vagy mas velemenye miatt feladni amit kituztel magadnak.De nem art azert tisztaban lenni a dolgokkal ahogy irva vagyon menjel el a www.cic.gc.ca es olvasd el mik a feltetelek plusz rengeteg penz is kell ehez a "kalandhoz".Nem konnyu de ha penzt szeretnel keresni akkor ott az Eu sokkal konnyebb es masok az emberek mint M.o-n.
Szidod a kormanyt mert nem tudnak varzsutesre egyik naprol a masikra jobb korulmenyeket teremteni,ne gondold hogy itt sokkal konyebben boldogulsz mint odaat.Feladni nem kell te tapasztalatot szerezni az Eu-ban kifizetodobb es ugy ide jonni.

Sok sikert!

Udv


----------



## TrafficLight (2011 Május 16)

RoyalPredator írta:


> ...Kedves Jadge. Köszönöm a válaszod, ami stílusában sajnos nem méltó egy ilyen fórumhoz. ...


Kedves RoyalPredator. Friss tagként, tőled erős egy kicsit ez. Megítélni, hogy mi is illik és mi nem...?!
Amit kérdeztél az a Bevándorlás fórum altopikjaiban többször és többféleképp le lett írva. Ehhez nem kellett volna új témát indítanod. Na ez az amit nem illik. 
Gondolod, hogy az önkéntes munkában végzett helyi moderáció örül az ilyesminek? 

Képletesen: Besétálsz egy kávézóba, majd hívatlanul leülsz egy ismeretlen társaság asztalához majd: "Ácsi, most beszéljünk rólam!", és utána beszólsz az első embernek, aki méltatott a válaszra?! Na ezt sem illik.

Azonkívül a közösséghez elsőként hozzáadni illik és utána elvárni bármit is. 
Hiába várod el, itt egy tag sem fog személyi tanácsadóként az ügyeddel foglalkozni (ingyen meg végképp ne várd el). A tanácsokat neked kell kigyűjteni az eddigi hozzászólásokból, majd azokat értékelni és alkalmazni kell. Így megy ez...

Ami illett volna: olvasni, tájékozódni, megismerni és utána kérdezni. Ezt továbbra is csak javasolni tudom.

Javaslom még, hogy regisztrálj újra egy más néven, és kezdd újra, tiszta lappal, másképp. Ez a fórumozás egyik pozitívuma.

Hidd el, ugyanaz az asztaltársaság örömmel fogad majd az asztalánál.


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 16)

*@ TrafficLight:* Azért a körülmények mások. 
Nem számít, mikor regisztráltam. Nem számít, hogy friss tagja vagyok a fórumnak.
Mint mondtam, azért írtam új témát, mert a fórum sajnálatos módon rosszabb minőségű, mint amiket használok (a motorjára gondolok, nem a közösségre!), és több száz oldalon át kéne megkeresnem egy olyan információt, amit jó lenne, ha kész dokumentumként tárolnátok "honfitársaitok" segítségére. 
(Ha sikerül emigrálnom, isten legyen tanú szavamra, én elkészítem azt a dokumentumot!)

Igazából, azok válaszát várnám, akik már kijutottak Kanadába, jelen körülmények között, és ismerik a titkát. Itt nem holmi illendőségről van szó, hanem életekről, ami nagyságrendekkel fontosabb (számomra mindenképp), így, ha illetlennek érezted írásomat, elnézést kérek, viszont én a lényegre térnék.

*@Zsolti:* Igen, tudom hogy választ is adott, de nem épp szép formában. Sajnos teljesen olyan hozzáállással fogalmazott, mint egy elkeseredett Magyar, így feltételezem, nem boldog, új kanadai állampolgár. Nem is vitatkozok erről.

A pénz nem akadály, *nekem a módszer kellene. Hogy hova forduljak, hol kezdhetem meg az eljárást, mert sehol se találok megfelelő információt erről.* Illetve nagyon jó lenne, ha sikeres emigrálás esetén magyar közösségbe be tudnék illeszkedni, és jó kapcsolatot álolni velük.
Emberségből, nem csupán a nyílvánvaló helyzetismereti előnyökért.

*Úgyhogy a negy kérdés: Hol és hogy kezdjem az emigrálási kérelmet?*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Május 16)

*A fórumtémát lezárom, 
*

*mert már van ilyen téma a CH-n,*
*mert akit érdekel NE LEGYEN LUSTA a "több száz oldal"-t átolvasni (már csak azért is mert az eljövendő életének alakulása ezen múlhat),*
*mert a kitelepülni vágyók számára létrehozott hivatalos kanadai oldalt, ami alapkövetelmény, a témaindító élből negligálta,
*
*mert elment személyeskedő irányba,*
*ÉS MERT POLITIKAI TÖLTET került bele, ami a CH-n szabályellenes!*
*
Ezt kérem a többi témánál is lezáró oknak tekinteni és kerülni.*


----------

